# Can rabbits eat sweet pea?



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I am considering fencing in a hillside for our livestock... one of the plants growing is sweet pea so I was doing some research to find out if the goats can eat it or not. I am running across quite a few articles on how to keep rabbits out of your sweet pea so that has me wondering if I am missing a good feed item for my buns.

Do any of you know if I can feed this to my rabbits?


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 11, 2013)

the wild rabbits take the peas and beans down to the ground.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

GreenMomma said:


> Do any of you know if I can feed this to my rabbits?


I have fed them to mine without any problem, But Not alot at the time. 

I do not know if you do this or not, but when I plant my garden I plant regular corn---a few inches apart and 2 rows side by side on one garden row. I also do this with sun flower seeds. When the plants get about a foot tall I start pulling one plant per adult rabbit per day. They Love them. When the row gets about 1/2 pulled I replant where I have pulled. I use rabbit poop and a little chicken poop as the only fertilizer.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

Greenmomma,

Are you talking about sweet peas the flowering vine or the edible garden vegetable? The flowering vine is toxic.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

The flowering vine... Not the regular peas that I grow in my veggie garden. It looks like a lot of people grow them in decorative gardens and have a hard time keeping wild rabbits from eating them. I have been harvesting around them since I didn't know if my buns could eat them or not.

I have never been able to successfully grow corn, but if I tried it the way you're describing, Fire-Man, that would take the pressure off  I could plant all around a bunch of paddocks that way and pick/toss over the fences...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have heard that the ornamental sweet peas are bad for you: http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html

Then again, the site makes it look like it is OK as long as it does not set seeds?


----------

